# Bitlocker



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I decided to try bitlocker. But it says i do not have a compatible Trusted Platform Module. Can someone assist in this. How do I get bitlocker running and what/where can i get a TPM?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You should be able to use it without a TPM:

"BitLocker can also be used without a TPM. To use BitLocker on a computer without a TPM, you must change the default behavior of the BitLocker setup wizard by using Group Policy, or configure BitLocker by using a script. When BitLocker is used without a TPM, the required encryption keys are stored on a USB flash drive that must be presented to unlock the data stored on a volume."
http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/en-US/help/6035e2fd-ee50-4b74-9bfb-6c27bb6bf2201033.mspx

The TPM usually comes with a mainboard (whether laptop or desktop) so if you dont have one you just need to use the other method that does not require it.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a vostro 1500, how do i find out if i have that chip? I do not want to use a usb key and if i dont have the chip are there any free programs i can use to encrypt the entire drive? Me and my wife go to school so i want to encrypt it just in case it gets stolen. Any suggestions?

Also, I am testing the trial version of zone alarm extreme security because it states it encrypts but I do not see it anywhere in the program, any reviews on that too?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

cmtar said:


> I have a vostro 1500, how do i find out if i have that chip? I do not want to use a usb key and if i dont have the chip are there any free programs i can use to encrypt the entire drive? Me and my wife go to school so i want to encrypt it just in case it gets stolen. Any suggestions?
> 
> Also, I am testing the trial version of zone alarm extreme security because it states it encrypts but I do not see it anywhere in the program, any reviews on that too?


First, go in to the BIOS setup for the Vostro... TPM may be disabled, it usually is and has to be enabled manually. If that's it, you should be good to go, but if BitLocker still shows a problem, check the Dell site for updated TPM software, which may be hard to identify... it may be called something other than TPM... look for something with the word "security" in it.

Larry


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

The only thing in the BIOS that i thought was it was something called compusecure or something like that but i googled it and it says that was for tracking if it gets stolen.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

cmtar said:


> The only thing in the BIOS that i thought was it was something called compusecure or something like that but i googled it and it says that was for tracking if it gets stolen.


1. What model Vostro do you have?

2. Is there something called Infineon TPM Professional Package installed on your laptop

3. Have you changed (upgraded) the OS on your laptop since you got it?


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a Vostro 1500
I do not see Infineon TPM Professional Package in my programs
Was running Vista, running Windows 7 now


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

ok i got bitlocker running with usb key. Now my question is that is this only worth it if my laptop gets taken or will it block people from hacking my network and seeing my HD also?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

It is only to encrypt your hard drive from being read when it is removed from your laptop. If someone knows your password or your machine is on domain, it will not keep anyone out.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

cmtar said:


> I have a Vostro 1500
> I do not see Infineon TPM Professional Package in my programs
> Was running Vista, running Windows 7 now


Your Vostro 1500 should have had Infineon TPM Professional Package on the Vista install. You need to call Dell support. Don't mention Windows 7 or they will shut you down. Tell them it is Vista, see what they say.


----------

